# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Sto je sve RODA napravila u prvoj cetvrtini 2006.

## Mukica

Sve koji zele znati sto su volonteri udruge radili od pocetka godine do sad mogu  kliknut na:

Kronologija 2006.

a ako vas interesira sto radi ekipa s autosjedalica kliknite na:

Sigurno u autosjedalici

a ako zelite pogledati predivan kolaz slikica, klikinite na: 

Roda u akciji!

----------


## Mala

predivno!

pohvale!!!

----------


## seni

svaka cast!   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

fala curke  :Love:  

drago nam je da prate nas rad
a jos nam je draze kad se u HR desavaju neke znacajne promjene zbog naseg utjecaja

----------


## pinocchio

:Heart:

----------


## Minnie

Ovo je stvarnoo super!   :Love:

----------


## jana

Svaka čast na uloženom trudu   :Kiss:

----------


## bucka

:Heart:

----------


## Mirta30

stvarno impresivno  :Wink:

----------


## VedranaV

Super  :D !

Ankyloglossi je nešto s jezikom?

----------


## zrinka

skraceni frenulum  :Smile:

----------

